# My Cutting Results 2011



## Tomo1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Not been on here for a while as I been away with work.

On the lead up to summer I was on a serious 10 week cut and

Now that it is all over I thought I would share my results, for all of you that need encouragement.

Starting weight 188lbs Waist 35'

Final Weight 168lbs Waist 30.5'

Cheers


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Tomo - great effort mate....ripped, harder and the tan helps with definition too.....great work bro, you should be very proud of your hard work.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fantastic mate well odne


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Great work dude! Should be proud!!

Did you use ASS or natty?


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Good Job


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Weldone mate, great effort and the results are good. Do you train your back?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

well done, mint effort there


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good effort pal. What kind of diet did you do when on cut? Keto? Low carb? Carb cycling?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Fantastic. Great work!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Looking great mate well done


----------



## Tomo1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks gents!

To answer a few questions...

Yes I train back!

Yes I used low dose test e 300mg PW.

Diet was high pro, an low carbs, <100g PD!

Training was fasted CV 45 mins x 5PW

And PM Weights x 5 PW


----------



## rat_boy (Dec 4, 2008)

What was ur usual diet routine ?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Great Ab genetics  im jelly


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome progress


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

Ah mate, that ink looks mental!

Can you post the full sleeve?


----------



## squat300 (Oct 6, 2011)

nice , whats the bf% before./.arfter?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Looking good matey, well done


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sick shape post your diet and weight up.

Well don


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

quality cut mate, you should be proud of yourself.

any hint at what your diet was like?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

wow mate you look in great nick!

pat on the back from me!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## stevejones (Sep 20, 2011)

looking good mate. results like that make me want to try even harder.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

sick results buddy. any chance you could post your diet up? im on a low carb diet at the moment, its pretty much:

M1 - 2 oatabix, 1 scooop whey

M2 - 2 eggs, 1 scoop of whey, banana

M3 - 200g chicken breast, halve a bag of rice (about 20g carbs), steamed veg

M4 - 200g salmon or sirloin steak, halve a bag of rice again, steamed veg

M5 - PWO : apple, 1 scoop whey

M6 - 200g chicken breast, steamed veg

M7 - 1 tbsp peanut butter, glass of milk (20 mins before bed)

..........and im starving between meals. were you?


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Excellent change mate!!!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ljb said:


> sick results buddy. any chance you could post your diet up? im on a low carb diet at the moment, its pretty much:
> 
> M1 - 2 oatabix, 1 scooop whey
> 
> ...


drink loads of water between meals will help


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

great results there, really inspirational


----------



## Dejan (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking very good.

Could you post your diet and write what else did you take, to burn fat?

Thx a lot


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Very keen i hear your methods as well. Fantastic work


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking great mate!


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Looking great.

On hungry days I sub rice for veggies.

Some of my meals consist of 1kg bag of brocolli / baked cabbage / cauliflower. Sprinkle with seasoning and thow in oven.

Fills you up loads.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You do realise this thread has been bumped from 5 months ago?


----------



## forgefitness (Apr 16, 2012)

Sick progress, congratulations on it mate


----------



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

Good Work, Post Your Diet Please!!!


----------

